# Japanese beetles and New Sod



## Nubeelawn (Jul 15, 2018)

Its so frustrating. Builder transplanted the trees to our yards just a day ago. 10 houses in our lane, all of them have been attacked by Japanese beetles now. There are so many of them per tree.

Sod is due anytime, will these beetles attack the sod too?

Waiting for lowes to open to buy fert with neem and start spraying. Dont know if that will make them go. Looking for advice &#128532;


----------



## Brent T (Oct 23, 2017)

https://extension.umn.edu/yard-and-garden-insects/japanese-beetles
Here is info from the University of Minnesota.
The grubs are what would damage your lawn. Acelepryn and imidacloprid can kill the grubs. Apply now through early September. Read the labels first to see if there are restrictions for applying to new sod. Other products kill the adults.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I use sevin hose end sprayer on my roses and japanese maple. Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Nubeelawn (Jul 15, 2018)

I jst checked out from lowes with the sevin.. Here i come beetles... &#128545;&#128544;


----------



## Nubeelawn (Jul 15, 2018)

Thank you so much. It seems to be working. I see few fallen to ground and couldn't find them on the leaves so far. I sprayed the tree in the morning. Ill spray again tomorrow morning. Any restrictions that you know of? Like the timeframe between applications? Please advice.

My yard is just dry clay right now. Is it recommended to spray now to kill the grubs? Or the grubs appear only on grass? Sod will be in another week or so. Not sure how to approach.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Follow the label for re-application.

Those battles are eating and finding a mate. They then lay eggs on the soil. Those eggs become grubs that eat the roots of your lawn.

This is one that you want to help your neighbors. Offer the knowledge on how to get rid of the bettles. That means less eggs on your lawn too.

Once sod is down, you will also want to apply a grub preventer (not the 24hr kill). This prevents the eggs from growing. You also want to do it next year. I would recommend a product with imidacloprid now and water it in. You could do this the same day the sod is placed (since you have to water it like crazy for the next month).


----------



## Nubeelawn (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks g-man. The bottle doesnt have any specific application suggestions, just says apply as needed.
I did inform the neighbors, not many are interested in maintenance, only one neighbor cared to spray &#128527;.

Will research in the grub preventor and apply it once sod goes on.


----------

